# First lead job this year.



## Epoxy Pro

Taking on our first de-leading this year. I was hoping to avoid these this year. Oh well. Should be a blast in this heat.

We are only stripping 2 sides this year, next year finish the rest.

We have been mostly interiors this summer. My plan was to switch to interiors only next season. Those plans were bumped up a year, not by choice, we just got tons of calls for interior. I'm liking this.


----------



## daArch

cdpainting said:


> Taking on our first de-leading this year. I was hoping to avoid these this year. Oh well. Should be a blast in this heat.
> 
> We are only stripping 2 sides this year, next year finish the rest.
> 
> We have been mostly interiors this summer. My plan was to switch to interiors only next season. Those plans were bumped up a year, not by choice, we just got tons of calls for interior. I'm liking this.


Dave,

Hadn't you invested rather well in exterior and de-leading equip? I hope it all paid for itself ten times over.


----------



## Gough

daArch said:


> Dave,
> 
> Hadn't you invested rather well in exterior and de-leading equip? I hope it all paid for itself ten times over.


It's not as if we don't encounter LBP on interiors. Besides, all those Festools work just fine inside as well.:yes:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

daArch said:


> Dave,
> 
> 
> 
> Hadn't you invested rather well in exterior and de-leading equip? I hope it all paid for itself ten times over.



With the exception of maybe the paint shaver, all those tools are interchangeable for int/ext.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Gough beat me. Quick-Draw McGough wut they call eem.


----------



## Gough

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> With the exception of maybe the paint shaver, all those tools are interchangeable for int/ext.


Wouldn't that be a kick to pull out to use on some interior trim? You know, the stuff with so many layers of rolled-on SG latex that it looks like frozen snot?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Gough said:


> Wouldn't that be a kick to pull out to use on some interior trim? You know, the stuff with so many layers of rolled-on SG latex that it looks like frozen snot?



Only a matter of time before they make a few mods to PSP to make it suitable for interior...without losing a finger.


----------



## daArch

Yes the Fesstools are useful everywhere, but what about the planks, ladders, jacks, and wasn't he thinking about a lift ?


----------



## Epoxy Pro

daArch said:


> Yes the Fesstools are useful everywhere, but what about the planks, ladders, jacks, and wasn't he thinking about a lift ?


Bill we have used the Festool inside already they work great. Yes the Festool has paid its self over a few times already. Remember last year we did de lead 3 houses, there alone they paid themselves off.

Paint shaver would be awesome to use on those old paint filled trim boards (I haven't done this yet but would be fun).

Planks we used our 24' 1 time. I paid cheap money for it that's why I got it. For that day you may need it. Ladders, we have used the 28 in a couple of homes so those will still be used, 32 and 40 can sit for all I care. 32 was free and the 40 I traded a 25 year oldish 32 for it. No lost money.

Lift, hell yeah I want one still. I'm trying to get us some commercial work in the industrial park so a lift would be a great addition.

One more note to add. I'm just getting tired of these types of jobs. These are for the young kids. Yeah good money can be made or lost. Last year was fun, this year it doesn't feel the same, no desire for getting my arse kicked for working so hard.

Today was a good reminder, I'm sore and wiped out. Shaver and sander all day, I had one guy with me but he isn't fast yet.


----------



## daArch

Dave,

I think the PT community realizes you & Carly know what the phuck you're doing when it comes to exteriors. Obviously it's a lot of grueling work. The industry will suffer when you move inside. The only solution would be to train a bunch of kids and OVERSEE the work, but we all know how difficult that is.

I would wish you could continue giving these old homes the TLC they deserve, but believe me, I understand how taxing it is. 

I have full confidence you guys will shine for many years concentrating on interiors.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

daArch said:


> Dave,
> 
> I think the PT community realizes you & Carly know what the phuck you're doing when it comes to exteriors. Obviously it's a lot of grueling work. The industry will suffer when you move inside. The only solution would be to train a bunch of kids and OVERSEE the work, but we all know how difficult that is.
> 
> I would wish you could continue giving these old homes the TLC they deserve, but believe me, I understand how taxing it is.
> 
> I have full confidence you guys will shine for many years concentrating on interiors.


Just like I say no more big purchases then what happens. A big purchase. I'm sure if the right one pops up we will take it. 

We tried the hire young guys to do this work and it didn't pan out. Right now we have a real good crew, was at 5 now down to 3 and soon to be down to 2. 2 went back to school, one isn't working out any more. 

I would love to hire a bunch of guys and have them do our work. I'm trying to figure out how some of you guys do it.

Bill I'm pretty sure we will do some exterior work next summer but after this year being inside during these hot days.

This is the house.




























92 degrees outside today and we were under the tarp. I was impressed, it felt like it was about 10 degrees cooler under there. We have to tarp this one as we go. Neighbor is a ba$tard, he ratted out the guy painting next door, he got fined from the lead inspector.


----------

